# Best returns for 10,000 lump sum



## Cobra (4 Feb 2009)

Best return on 10000 euro deposited for 1 year in Bank in Ireland.


----------



## Lightning (4 Feb 2009)

Anglo Irish at 5.25%

See http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=101813



> 1. Best Buys - Highest Term Deposit Rates
> 
> 6 Months - Investec - 5.58%
> 1 Year - Anglo-Irish Bank - 5.25%
> ...


----------



## WaterSprite (4 Feb 2009)

And don't forget the NR online demand account at 5% which compares favourably to Halifax.


----------



## raven (5 Feb 2009)

The rate for NR online demand account is not fixed and liable to change at will


----------



## Card (5 Feb 2009)

what the difference between the NR demand monthly and the NR demand annual, have searched throughout the website and apart from the difference in the interest rates, i can't see any difference?


----------



## irishlinks (5 Feb 2009)

Card said:


> what the difference between the NR demand monthly and the NR demand annual, have searched throughout the website and apart from the difference in the interest rates, i can't see any difference?



Monthly - the interest is credited to your account monthly (really for people who are using the interest as a source of income)
Annual - the interest is credited to your account annually


----------



## Card (5 Feb 2009)

thanks
that was what I reckoned alright I just couldn't see that spelled out on their website
thanks again


----------



## sadie (5 Feb 2009)

Think the rate is about 4.75% monthly or 5% annual.


----------



## Cobra (5 Feb 2009)

I have decided to open a fixed deposit with Hallifax for one year, and can make one withdrawel within that year at 4.5% I see from the above info. there are better ones with internet accounts, but i would prefer to have direct contact with bank if any problems. Thank for the information anyway. Cobra.


----------



## Yellow Belly (5 Feb 2009)

You could try your 10k on a 2/1 favourite in a greyhound race with Paddy Power & get a 200% return in 30secs (less if the dog is any good!!)

Sorry- couldn't resist the temptation to joke- best of luck with your investment!


----------



## Cobra (6 Feb 2009)

Hi Yellow Belly, Nice to see a happy person that interested in money, i think most people are kinda dry when it comes to money matters. Cobra


----------



## PaddyW (6 Feb 2009)

I've got a dead cert in a race at the weekend.. Wanna send me your cash and I'll "invest" it wisely for ya


----------

